# Clearing saw blades



## ryan_5187 (Sep 16, 2017)

Hi, i recently bought a stihl fs 460 c-em clearing saw. I am clearing fence lines that have been grown up for several years. I found the blade that came with the saw to dull very fast, however, I did cut a few trees I probably should not have. I am looking for suggestions on what would work best with clearing sapplings. Any suggestions on blade patterns and brands would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Sep 17, 2017)

I've run this type on a big Jonsered brush cutter, worked well.
http://www.drpower.com/power-equipm...d-cutting-accessories/9-inch-beaver-blade.axd

Had a skill saw blade type as well, worked better on the grass, but not so well on the small trees.


----------



## alderman (Sep 17, 2017)

For saplings, I use an 80 tooth blade. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan (Sep 17, 2017)

I use a brush saw maxi blade for cutting 1" and up and a tri-point for 1" and down on my FS550 .


----------



## ATH (Oct 1, 2017)

I had a client that was cutting honeysuckle out of his woods on rocky soil. He found circular saw blades on eBay with the appropriate RPM rating and arbor size for about $7 each and was happy with those. They did a good job and he wasn't too upset when he did hit the rocks too many times.


----------

